# Most Amazing Find



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

This past weekend at my hunting lease, I found an amazing coyote den dug underneath an old tree that had blown over. There was a tunnel about the size of a basketball in circumference which went underneath the root bulb on this giganic tree into this dark abyss. I've got a lot of thoughts racing through my mind on what to do. My gut instinct tells me that I should get a smoke bomb and my shotgun loaded with 3" #4's. I feel like I could take out 2 or 3 at least with 5 shots.    Then I think maybe I should just trapped these guys. This den was super fresh with tracks all over the fresh powdered dirt (where they were going in in out of there). What do you guys think? This thing is the real deal!!!


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 21, 2012)

If it were me, I'd trap them, but you need to trap them away from the den.  You mess around the den much they will leave. 

I had an amazing find yesterday myself.  I was walking a woods road thru a cutover looking for coyote sign and found an 1899 half dollar!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

That is pretty amazing Barehunter. I wonder if it is worth any money? Regardless, that is a great souvenir! 

Yeah! I'm thinking trapping would probably be the best approach. I need something new for the bait and lure though. I think from trapping this one area with the same stuff, they are getting used to me. I need something to take them by storm! Do you have any suggestions Barehunter?


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 21, 2012)

What bait/lures have you been using?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 21, 2012)

Both of yuns!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

Caven's Canine Force Lure, Hiawatha Valley Predator Bait. Caven's Bobcat Chunk Bait. Coyote urine and Bobcat urine. I also use tainted deer meat and pheasant meat.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Both of yuns!



LOL!!!! I hear you gizzard man! I could have shown you a pic of a coon, a rabbit that was eatting up(everything accept 1 hind quarter), and my most amazing catch this past weekend was a crow! This was a first for me!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Both of yuns!



One more thing...., thanks for adding the pic S.G.! Now this thread aught to catch on fire now. It should be a 5 star by the end of the week for sure!


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Here you go!


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

*The Nature Boy!!!*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Order you some of O'gormans Powder River bait from F and T or Minnesota. Also get some of Asa Lenon's Bobcat Super All Call. Then call up Jerry Lee at 912-632-0473 and get him to send you some Black Magic.   Use the Powder River and Black Magic in combo at double dirtholes.

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/O'Gorman's+Baits/O'Gorman's+Powder+River+Paste+Bait+(16+oz.)

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Lenon's+Lures/Lenon's+Bobcat+Super+All+Call+Lure


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

Barehunter said:


> Order you some of O'gormans Powder River bait from F and T or Minnesota. Also get some of Asa Lenon's Bobcat Super All Call. Then call up Jerry Lee at 912-632-0473 and get him to send you some Black Magic.   Use the Powder River and Black Magic in combo at double dirtholes.
> 
> http://www.fntpost.com/Products/O'Gorman's+Baits/O'Gorman's+Powder+River+Paste+Bait+(16+oz.)
> 
> http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Lenon's+Lures/Lenon's+Bobcat+Super+All+Call+Lure



Tin-4 I'll try them both!!!


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good comebacks. Seriously,I would put a trail camera facing the den opening to see what they bring in/out to eat! It may be pretty interesting. Sleepr71.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

sleepr71 said:


> Good comebacks. Seriously,I would put a trail camera facing the den opening to see what they bring in/out to eat! It may be pretty interesting. Sleepr71.



I thought of that too sleepr71!


----------



## javery (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep,I bet you could get some good pictures from your trail camera.I'd try to catch'em too.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 21, 2012)

Barehunter said:


> View attachment 652142
> 
> Here you go!


Sweet find!


Trent Gunnell said:


> I thought of that too sleepr71!



X3 on the "den cam"!


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 21, 2012)

I found this today .Think its a mink but not sure, its got alittle white on its belly. Never seen one in person . Put out a trail cam and show us what you get I'll post pic when I get home Htc won't let me


----------



## olcowman (Feb 21, 2012)

sleepr71 said:


> Good comebacks. Seriously,I would put a trail camera facing the den opening to see what they bring in/out to eat! It may be pretty interesting. Sleepr71.



Great opportunity for some 'real' data concerning the habits of yotes and maybe some insight into their impact on the environs? This might outta be left alone for educational purposes??? It is sort of a unique situation?


----------



## K9SNAPER (Feb 21, 2012)

Hang your trail cam up high and point it down at an angle so it wont be eye level to them. Hey barehunter, would you take 60 cents for that half dollar?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trent Gunnell said:


> This past weekend at my hunting lease, I found an amazing coyote den dug underneath an old tree that had blown over. There was a tunnel about the size of a basketball in circumference which went underneath the root bulb on this giganic tree into this dark abyss. I've got a lot of thoughts racing through my mind on what to do. My gut instinct tells me that I should get a smoke bomb and my shotgun loaded with 3" #4's. I feel like I could take out 2 or 3 at least with 5 shots.    Then I think maybe I should just trapped these guys. This den was super fresh with tracks all over the fresh powdered dirt (where they were going in in out of there). What do you guys think? This thing is the real deal!!!



That is so totally cool. To find an actual den is a gold mine. I've walked many mile and never stumbled over a yote den even with the population we have in the woods. 

There's a ravine up in N.E. Bama where a lioness raises her kittens every year. Found it by happenstance while glassing one afternoon. Beautiful sight to sit there and watch her and the kittens in the evening sun on the side of that ravine. Never could get closer than 500 yards or so without them disappearing into the leaves. Just the thought of seeing that one more time pushed me back to that place every year.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

K9SNAPER said:


> Hang your trail cam up high and point it down at an angle so it wont be eye level to them. Hey barehunter, would you take 60 cents for that half dollar?




LOL @ K9SNAPER! How many dollars on the bid you tell me!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> That is so totally cool. To find an actual den is a gold mine. I've walked many mile and never stumbled over a yote den even with the population we have in the woods.
> 
> There's a ravine up in N.E. Bama where a lioness raises her kittens every year. Found it by happenstance while glassing one afternoon. Beautiful sight to sit there and watch her and the kittens in the evening sun on the side of that ravine. Never could get closer than 500 yards or so without them disappearing into the leaves. Just the thought of seeing that one more time pushed me back to that place every year.



Yeah.., I was pretty excited about it!


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 21, 2012)

K9SNAPER said:


> Hang your trail cam up high and point it down at an angle so it wont be eye level to them. Hey barehunter, would you take 60 cents for that half dollar?



Would that include shipping?


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 21, 2012)

wonder what all that half dollar would have bought in 1899?


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 21, 2012)

Southern Cyote said:


> wonder what all that half dollar would have bought in 1899?



A months worth of groceries!


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 21, 2012)

by popular demand you might have to put up a trail cam. scroll up to my first post today and tell me if thats a mink


----------



## dakotajoe (Feb 21, 2012)

that is a mink.


----------



## JMOB (Feb 22, 2012)

A trail cam over the den in May or June will tell you everything the male kills and brings back to the female and pups. The female stays with the pups. The male will bring new fawns that are dropping and turkeys from there nest. Just Saying...


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 22, 2012)

Southern Cyote, that is a mink for sure! I'm probably going to put up a camera by popular demand. But the only thing is, I will trap them as well. I'm not going to be able to allow long camera time because our hunting lease is sufferring enough with the "fawn killers"!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Feb 22, 2012)

TG, Throw up a trail cam on the den and set your traps. We NEED pics.

Barehunter, Thirty two years ago at the age of 14 I found a 1939 Walking Liberty half dollar in the sand dunes @ Ormond Beach, Fl. I still have it.  I always wonder how long it had been laying there and who lost it.

Cool find for both of you.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 22, 2012)

It's going to be a race against time with me! Travel ball is kicking off my son's first tournament this weekend. I'm going to get down there as soon as I can to meet the requests! This is going to take a some time to set the camera and moniter it for a couple weeks. In the end, I may sale the footage to National Geographic or something. This might be the break I've been looking for...,


----------



## olcowman (Feb 22, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> That is so totally cool. To find an actual den is a gold mine. I've walked many mile and never stumbled over a yote den even with the population we have in the woods.
> 
> There's a ravine up in N.E. Bama where a lioness raises her kittens every year. Found it by happenstance while glassing one afternoon. Beautiful sight to sit there and watch her and the kittens in the evening sun on the side of that ravine. Never could get closer than 500 yards or so without them disappearing into the leaves. Just the thought of seeing that one more time pushed me back to that place every year.



A "lioness" as in cougar/panther? If you are for real... Lord don't tell anyone where it is, but I would like to see some pictures?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2012)

olcowman said:


> A "lioness" as in cougar/panther? If you are for real... Lord don't tell anyone where it is, but I would like to see some pictures?



Mtn Lion. I have never told a soul where the location is. I was going to show my brother one afternoon but we intercepted a buck and never made it. She was in a ravine that was probably 400 yards deep and 500-600 yards wide at the top. I ran the whole length of the mountain from top to bottom, I would say 1,500 plus yards easy. It was definetly terrain no one had ever traversed, even the deer went around it. Back then I had nothing more than throw away camera's and never took any pictures as they wouldn't have turned out anyway. Three seperate club members in a few years saw what they thought was a mountain lion from their stand and I told them they probably did. It was in the Madison/Jackson county area, probably hundreds of thousands of wilderness acres in that area.


----------



## Resica (Feb 22, 2012)

JMOB said:


> A trail cam over the den in May or June will tell you everything the male kills and brings back to the female and pups. The female stays with the pups. The male will bring new fawns that are dropping and turkeys from there nest. Just Saying...



Do you have photos of this yourself? Would love to see them.


----------



## JMOB (Feb 22, 2012)

Resica said:


> Do you have photos of this yourself? Would love to see them.


nope. I was reading it from http://www.nationaltrappers.com/coyote.html . Lots of good info out there for people to read. I have never found a den but it is not from lack of looking under stumps and blow downs.


----------



## K9SNAPER (Feb 22, 2012)

Barehunter said:


> Would that include shipping?



That may have been an old trapperman's coin from where he had just sold his pelts and lost it on his way back to his trapline.

Nice find!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 22, 2012)

K9SNAPER said:


> That may have been an old trapperman's coin from where he had just sold his pelts and lost it on his way back to his trapline.
> 
> Nice find!!



Nice thought!


----------



## Tikkat3Shooter (Mar 2, 2012)

hey man did you get any of those yotes???


----------



## mdgreco191 (Mar 2, 2012)

Tikkat3Shooter said:


> hey man did you get any of those yotes???



Yeah what is the update?


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Mar 2, 2012)

mdgreco191 said:


> Yeah what is the update?



I've been doing travel ball with my son. I'm going to try and get down there some time this month. Y'all be patience with me, and I'm eventually going to update this thread with some live action!!!


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Mar 2, 2012)

google that half $ value looks to be around $100 nice finds for both of you!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Mar 7, 2012)

Go to http://cointrackers.com/coins/395/1899-morgan-silver-dollar/ looks like a great find.


----------



## bigreddwon (Mar 7, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Great opportunity for some 'real' data concerning the habits of yotes and maybe some insight into their impact on the environs? This might outta be left alone for educational purposes??? It is sort of a unique situation?



Sometimes when I'm sitting on a field waiting for hogs I'll watch yotes just doing their thing with the thermal. I'm surprised how much of the time they spend catching mice, ignoring deer, hogs, and rabbits.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> Sometimes when I'm sitting on a field waiting for hogs I'll watch yotes just doing their thing with the thermal. I'm surprised how much of the time they spend catching mice, ignoring deer, hogs, and rabbits.





That doesn`t surprise me one bit.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 7, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> Sometimes when I'm sitting on a field waiting for hogs I'll watch yotes just doing their thing with the thermal. I'm surprised how much of the time they spend catching mice, ignoring deer, hogs, and rabbits.





Bro you seriously need to post that in the deer hunting forum to see how long it will take someone to tell you you don't know what you are talking about.   

if the average hunter knew how many rats and mice were in an average field they would understand why they are chasing them instead of other hard to catch stuff. 

T


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 7, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> Sometimes when I'm sitting on a field waiting for hogs I'll watch yotes just doing their thing with the thermal. I'm surprised how much of the time they spend catching mice, ignoring deer, hogs, and rabbits.



We had a yote show up in our pasture one day.  The Guineas were less than 40 yards away along with chickens.  He was "bugging" in the pasture for over a half hour.  He was out there chasing grasshoppers and eating them.  Never even went after the free-range guineas.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 7, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> We had a yote show up in our pasture one day.  The Guineas were less than 40 yards away along with chickens.  He was "bugging" in the pasture for over a half hour.  He was out there chasing grasshoppers and eating them.  Never even went after the free-range guineas.



That's just because he has killed all the deer and turkeys  for 500 square miles and was trying to keep from starving to death. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Mar 7, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Sooo, how many mice does it take to feed a den full of pups?



i'll assure you there's more mice,rats grasshoppers and other stuff in our fields during whelping season than they could all eat.  

T


----------



## Throwback (Mar 7, 2012)

I beat your edit, shakey. 


T


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 7, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> We had a yote show up in our pasture one day.  The Guineas were less than 40 yards away along with chickens.  He was "bugging" in the pasture for over a half hour.  He was out there chasing grasshoppers and eating them.  Never even went after the free-range guineas.


They know that would be wasted energy!





Throwback said:


> That's just because he has killed all the deer and turkeys  for 500 square miles and was trying to keep from starving to death.
> 
> T


  Then why do you trap them?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 7, 2012)

Throwback said:


> I beat your edit, shakey.
> 
> 
> T



Sweet!Runnin around with yer light off?


----------



## Throwback (Mar 7, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> [/U] Then why do you trap them?



because I have a disease. 

T


----------



## robo83 (Mar 7, 2012)

any pics yet?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 7, 2012)

Throwback said:


> because I have a disease.
> 
> T



Dont we all?


----------



## bigreddwon (Mar 8, 2012)

Throwback said:


> Bro you seriously need to post that in the deer hunting forum to see how long it will take someone to tell you you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> if the average hunter knew how many rats and mice were in an average field they would understand why they are chasing them instead of other hard to catch stuff.
> 
> T






This was the first time I tried filming thru the thermal. My cameraman didn't focus the lens so its a bit blurry. You can see mice all around me, lots of them, from a few feet away from me , out to 50-60 yards. They are the little white flashes all around me. This is pretty typical.

I have watched single yotes eat 10-15 mice in an hour or so.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 8, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> This was the first time I tried filming thru the thermal. My cameraman didn't focus the lens so its a bit blurry. You can see mice all around me, lots of them, from a few feet away from me , out to 50-60 yards. They are the little white flashes all around me. This is pretty typical.
> 
> I have watched single yotes eat 10-15 mice in an hour or so.







T


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 8, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> This was the first time I tried filming thru the thermal. My cameraman didn't focus the lens so its a bit blurry. You can see mice all around me, lots of them, from a few feet away from me , out to 50-60 yards. They are the little white flashes all around me. This is pretty typical.
> 
> I have watched single yotes eat 10-15 mice in an hour or so.



Looks like a weak advertisement for hog control! No yote and maybe one mouse!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Throwback said:


> I beat your edit, shakey.
> 
> 
> T



LOL.

But in all seriousness, mice, bugs, domestic cats, dogs, etc.  expend a whole lot less energy than chasing a healthy deer for miles through the woods.  I am sure yotes are excited when deer season starts.  All those hunters making their job a whole lot easier for accessing deer meat.  All those gut piles and trimmings dumped in the woods.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Mar 8, 2012)

Everybody settle down...., T-Nell is back in the house! I looked at my schedule and it's going to be at the end of March before I can get down to the property. And then I will have to let my camera sit for a couple of weeks. So we are looking at mid April before pics. You guys are going to have to be patience. Look at it this way, when the pics finally do hit the thread, it will be outstanding. I will probably have National Geographic contacking me wanting to hire me!  At this point, all you guys have to much time invested in this thread. You have no choice but to keep following it and wait for the "goods" to arrive! Peace out my fellow trappers and "Right On Man"!


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 10, 2012)

I suggest you get a large strong fishing net with a handle to put in front of the hole. Then fish a guarden hose as far into the den as possible then put a funnel in your end of the hose and pore about a gallon of ammonia down the hose. Catch them in the net as they come running out.  

gt40


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Mar 10, 2012)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I suggest you get a large strong fishing net with a handle to put in front of the hole. Then fish a guarden hose as far into the den as possible then put a funnel in your end of the hose and pore about a gallon of ammonia down the hose. Catch them in the net as they come running out.
> 
> gt40



 Yeah, I will try this if all else fails! Once it all goes down, I may throw a stick of dynamite in there and run for shelter.


----------



## robo83 (Apr 1, 2012)

alright its April and your killing me here. have you had time to check pics yet? sorry if im bothering you but this is bugging me


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got some bad news for you guys!  I finally made it down to the lease this weekend (4/01/12). I eagerally grabbed my camera and hoofed it to the den where I approached it with excitement. Once I came within sight of it, I noticed that the den was ramsacked and totally abandoned! The den was completely filled up with leaves, the built-up dirt mound at the entrance was completely gone and dirt had been strown all over the place, and was definitely disturbed. I don't rightly know what happened. I took a 12 foot limb and ran it down into the den and nothing was in there. I was so dissappointed.., words can't describe. I want to appoligize to all my brothers on here waiting patiently for some photos. Some how I am going to have to make it up to you guys! What a total drag..., just bla!!! 

All I could do at that point was walk away and go put my trail cam on a salt like!


----------



## Morgan89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Throwback said:


> That's just because he has killed all the deer and turkeys  for 500 square miles and was trying to keep from starving to death.
> 
> T


lol-..


----------

